# New A3 owner too.. few questions



## aonavy (Sep 19, 2010)

I got a 2006 A3 a few days ago and i just love it. coming from the honda side, i see why people love there there audis. 

Ive been reading about this cam follower issue. In may my car had the coils replaced from audi. Im hoping they checked this while it was in there. My car has 74k on it and a bit scared about this.Today after work im running to audi and grabbing a cam follwer regard less. You think they would have checked this when it when in for the coils? Would they keep these parts in stock you think? 

another question is what are your guys running for oil? 0w-40? 5w-30? fully sythetic im sure.:banghead: 

also with my car the way it sits, which reflash would give me the best bang for its buck. Ive been reading about REVO and it seems to be pretty good. I think if I read correctly i can only do a stage one on stock componets. Correct? 

Thats all I have questions. 

Im not a noob to cars. coming from 400whp Turbo Prelude built myself. :sly:


----------



## aonavy (Sep 19, 2010)

woops wrong section:banghead:


----------



## Spitzbergen (Sep 10, 2010)

I take it your an AO in the Navy?


----------



## zryan16 (Sep 15, 2010)

*oil*

5w-30 deff!


----------

